# ear powder ?



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Searcher said:


> Many of you recommend Thornit ear powder but you can't get it in the US. I have also seen R-7 ear powder which is easily available. Does anyone have any opinion on comparisons between the two products?


I cannot compare because I have never heard of or use Thornit's but I love R7 and it is all I use. It makes the hair so easy to grip and pluck. Wonderful stuff.


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

i have not used either, but petedge makes a nice ear powder....


----------



## caboodles (Jan 7, 2011)

I agreee with Arreau.. I use R7 products (cleaner and powder) as well, and I've been really happy with the results they are able to produce.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

The BEST ear powder is made by Les Pooch, its called vise grip. I will never use R7 again


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

partial2poodles said:


> The BEST ear powder is made by Les Pooch, its called vise grip. I will never use R7 again


Really? How does it give you a better grip that R7? We used to use BFI powder and baby powder with cornstarch and this stuff makes the job so easy. What is different?


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

I also use R7 but have heard wonderful things about the Les Poochs.


----------

